# Truescale terminator chaplain



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

im really pleased with the cloak, as i was kinda doubtful since i scultpet it and i knew the detail wasnt great. they you know what? this isnt some poncy emperor's children banner, so it doesnt need to be perfect, indeed the smoke/dust/blood stains reinforce the idea.
im a bit disappointed that the WE symbol covered up the feathering i done on the blue, which came out pretty well (good practice for the eldar army ill be starting soon... shh)

this was my first experiment with the foundation washes and my verdict: cool, but they shouldnt be a replacement for the old inks as both are very differnt on one another. theyre very good at glazing, though i didnt get much chance to try out anything else on this model (again, ill wait for the eldar army to try that!)

left to do is the guys name on the scroll on his left shoulder pad and some heraldry on the little shield on the same arm.

im also really thinking about changing the base colour, since the pink/red clashes with all the blood on the models. maybe change the grey stone to limestone and the martian dust to normal desert colour? 

C&C?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

One word: impressive!


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

looking good
a bit small fot you isent it?


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

da big boss said:


> looking good
> a bit small fot you isent it?


i hope that's sarcasm... the guy's almost the size of a dread... here's the proof:


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

aaaahg!!! i take it back.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

i'm intimidated...


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

so am i....... so am i ..........


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

he is truesale, and like the rest of the TS models in the army is probably too big, but in halfway to having a ful larmy now so i decided il stick to this scale!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Saw this on Warseer synapse, amazing work as usual. This peice is so inspiring, giving me lots of ideas for work on mine.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh
My
GOD

O.O

great work, make me envious that ur chaplain is as big as my Crisis suit. Besides, it looks heaps more intimidating when going up against the larger commanders and now that other army commanders to him look like guardsmen XD


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

one tiny problem. The new rules, specifically True Line Of Sight, your entire has just become a bigger target.

On the modelling side, bloody brilliant work! I envy you and your uber skillz


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

My lvl 24 gnome bard will be singing songs about your truescale models for dozens of levels to come!! No honestly, that is godly. You give a brand new reason to fear the World Eaters.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> one tiny problem. The new rules, specifically True Line Of Sight, your entire has just become a bigger target.


LOL! never thought of that. well i havent played a game with them yet so i guess its no big loss for me!



Initiate said:


> My lvl 24 gnome bard will be singing songs about your truescale models for dozens of levels to come!! No honestly, that is godly. You give a brand new reason to fear the World Eaters.


lol that made me laugh! thatqould be an honour!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

amazing simply amazing. I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

Now we have to upscale everything else..


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

no, we'll just have to benefit from the larger target scale.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

That is some modeling mate. Very well done.


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

That is amazing.he looks like a primarch. This is going to sound stupid, but what does truescale mean? How did you make him!?the only way that he is going to be able to escape a lascannon to the face is if he joins a unit, and even then he puts the whole unit in danger. Beautiful.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

:shok:

Wow, that's more awesome than a naked-lady sandwich.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

bishop5 said:


> :shok:
> 
> Wow, that's more awesome than a naked-lady sandwich.


now that takes some beating


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

well truescale is basically the 'quest' to make marine models the size that they should be, according to fluff.

not everyone agrees on how big/small truescale should be, but it should at least involve reposing of the normal plastic marine legs to be more upright.

my own truescale marines are on the other end of the spectrum and are probably too big. though theyre intended as display models more than anything else


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

Where are the pics of your other truescales? I would love to see them...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I wouldlove to do a truescale Tson force but as much as I like this hobby I also don't have that kind of drive to add that much work to myself. Kudos to you for the effort!!


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

techmarine









captain









world eater unit:

















































wip WE unit:

















Dread (very WIP)

















other stuff:

blood angel commander









death guard banner bearer









Death guard commander









grey knight wip









imperial fist wip


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

YOU ARE A GOD! I wanna be your apprentice. How? Where do you begin? How do you sculpt such beautiful smooth shingaurds, such woundrously barrel chested breastplates? TELL MEEEEE!! Is there any websites exclusively devoted to this truescale thing?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Finally the hordes of synapse are upon us. Great to see your work over here mate.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

hurt-wm said:


> YOU ARE A GOD! I wanna be your apprentice. How? Where do you begin? How do you sculpt such beautiful smooth shingaurds, such woundrously barrel chested breastplates? TELL MEEEEE!! Is there any websites exclusively devoted to this truescale thing?



lol! thanks  here's a link to a tutorial i once made though i tend to break my own rules as much as use them


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow... 

Couple of questions: how much time goes into each model? How much do the materials cost (roughly) for each?

Again... wow.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

that is insane... if i had the time, mkoney and drive to do that... i would have way too much fun...


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

bishop5 said:


> Couple of questions: how much time goes into each model? How much do the materials cost (roughly) for each?


it depends on the models really and how theyre made. if i make them one by one they take a lot longer than making them in batches, since thatway i can be working on something on one model while the GS is drying on the previous.

materials are basically terminator parts which i sculpt over with GS, and the GS itself aswell as various bits from my bitz box and plasticard


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

hurt-wm said:


> YOU ARE A GOD!


It is so true, you are the right hand of satan


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok.  lol never knew satans right hand was into 40k... guess that explains a lot 

thanks!


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

I have seen your work on Warseer (I think..)... And I almost (seriously) crapped my pants! these are so frickin awesome! How much do commissions cost?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You have 1k, on Warseer his name is Synapse.

Dude, those models are all jaw dropping but I have to say that the Nurgle Bannerbearer is just killer. Not only the conversion but the paint is just tops, staying away from the typical green that everyone goes with while still plainly saying Nurgle. Hats off to that.

Welcome to Heresy Online btw.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

holy....
time to make my guard true scale...
oh wait...doh.


----------



## ssamoel (Jul 27, 2009)

can you give a truescale tut
i want to build a truescale world eaters army out of space wolves but im not such a great coverter......
Edit:
Ow i saw the link now
Man i want to do this stuff just like you
How many did you spend on parts for only one guy?


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

nice effects with the blood:grin:


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

quality... +rep


----------

